
How The Huffington Post uses real-time testing to write better headlines - raghus
http://www.niemanlab.org/2009/10/how-the-huffington-post-uses-real-time-testing-to-write-better-headlines/
======
hussong
Interesting article, I really like the idea of using location-based audience
segmentation for site versioning (e.g. East Coast and West Coast edition) to
account for time zone differences.

